# Thanks



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Members posted all over about Out of State fishing. Not talking about heading over to Ohio or Canada in the boat. 

This is a place for Saltwater, vacations, hitting the rivers in Colorado ???


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool. Thank you Steve and anybody else involved getting this up and going.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Great idea! I'm a Michigan native but now live in the Land of 10,000 Lakes - if anyone needs the Minnesota fishing report, drop me a line!


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

This forum was waaaay overdue. Thanks to all involved.


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

I like it, thanks.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Brown duck said:


> Great idea! I'm a Michigan native but now live in the Land of 10,000 Lakes - if anyone needs the Minnesota fishing report, drop me a line!


We just love reading reports & seeing pictures!

Feel free to drop in & report anytime, you don't have to wait for us to ask...just DO IT!!!

:lol:


----------

